# One of the best Naxos compilation so far it stand time,Renaissance Masterpieces!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love this album whit interesting composer of respective era. Johannes Ockeghem: Intermerata Dei mater (epic), then second by a motets attrib. Josquin Desprez: Nunc Dimittis, tercio Christobal de Morales: Magnificats (Octavi Toni), quatro follow by the enigmatic Jean Lhéritier: Surrexit pastor bonus, cinquo thee always captivating Philippe Rogier: Laboravi in gemitu meo, etc...

I don't wont to spoil the surprise of this awesome release Naxos Brewed by Oxford Camerata and the skills of mister Jeremy Summerly.


----------

